# Enki back cover for iPad2



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my Enki back cover today and I love it fits perfectly with the smart cover. I got the clear cover and you can't tell there is anything on the back. They also sent a nice bonus Enki Neoprene Sleeve. It will be perfect for carrying in my purse. I also have the Kenningston keyboard which I'll put in my suitcase when traveling. Loving everything about the iPad.


----------

